# S2 staples for everything (single and double)



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Some one mentioned about using S2 staples for all single cables as well when doing residential. Is there also a limit to too big of a staple as well? I thought the staple has to hug the wire to the studs.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Here in Alberta I see guys using S-4s to bundle like 6 cables at a time and they pass inspections too. I know that would never have flown in Ontario when I was there.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

The CEC says nothing about how tight the cable staple must be. We know that like any product....it is intended to be used as listed.



> *12-510 Running of cable between boxes and fittings **(see Appendices B and G)*
> 
> (1) Where the cable is run between boxes and fittings, it shall be supported by straps or other devices located
> (a) within 300 mm of every box or fitting; and
> ...


Im sure if we look hard enough, there is a listing from Iberville or some other such manufacturer of S1 and S2 cable staples that tell us the number and the size of the cables it is intended to support.​​​​​


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

Aegis said:


> Some one mentioned about using S2 staples for all single cables as well when doing residential. Is there also a limit to too big of a staple as well? I thought the staple has to hug the wire to the studs.


I have posted this before, but it seems warranted again. A few cycles ago the CEC changed the wording from "secure" to "support", to help manufacturers of cables and staples. Here is an excerpt from the link I can post later.

This is a link to the entire report that the following excerpt was taken:

https://www.eiaa.ca/index.php/knowledgebase/kb-conference/157-2009ag-08-nmsc-installations



> From Brian MacDonald @ T&B:
> On the topic of an inspector who was refusing (or questioning) the use of a CIS-2 staple on 14/2 cable. The important thing here to note is that staples, nailing staples and cable straps are not designed nor required to "secure" the cable in place but only to "support" it.
> 
> *The Canadian Electrical Code was modified several years ago. A critical word was changed regarding the definition under rule 12-510 (1) - Running of Cable Between Boxes and Fittings.*
> ...


A bit of a heads up regarding this rule in the new 2015 CEC, cable tie manufacturers have got changes made helping clarify their use! 

Borgi


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Staples are evil


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Borgi said:


> I have posted this before, but it seems warranted again. A few cycles ago the CEC changed the wording from "secure" to "support", to help manufacturers of cables and staples. Here is an excerpt from the link I can post later. This is a link to the entire report that the following excerpt was taken: https://www.eiaa.ca/index.php/knowledgebase/kb-conference/157-2009ag-08-nmsc-installations A bit of a heads up regarding this rule in the new 2015 CEC, cable tie manufacturers have got changes made helping clarify their use!  Borgi


Thanks, it's the first time I've seen this. So the change recognizes the gap between a staple and the wire as being expectable. I'm sure an inspector wouldn't appreciate S4s hold up a single 14/2 however.


----------

